# Turtle/Tortoise Meme Wars!!



## Angel Carrion (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## jaizei (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Sep 14, 2015)

the above made me laugh out loud seriously


----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2015)

Too funny.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)

have posted before but only one i have (so far  )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 15, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> have posted before but only one i have (so far  )
> View attachment 148618


Oh come on give us a new one !


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## jaizei (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## jaizei (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)

this is fun


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Keith D. (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Keith D. (Sep 15, 2015)

View attachment 148668


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 16, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> View attachment 148668


GAAAAH! Haha, the Walking Dead Zombie app?


----------



## meech008 (Sep 16, 2015)

Bahahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 148919




fido


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> fido


I didn't see you this morning thought you sleep in today !


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I didn't see you this morning thought you sleep in today !




i wish, very rarely able to sleep past 0700 and work 6 days


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I didn't see you this morning thought you sleep in today !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2015)

That is cute !


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That is cute !




best of 'buds'


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 18, 2015)

Too funny guys!! I needed that laugh!


----------



## jaizei (Sep 18, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> i wish, very rarely able to sleep past 0700 and work 6 days



What're you a part timer?


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is one more .haha


----------



## D1105 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Merrick (Sep 19, 2015)

D1105 said:


> View attachment 149161


He looks like a blast of sound is going to come out of his mouth and shake the world [emoji2]


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2015)

Here some funny ones.


----------



## Merrick (Sep 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Here some funny ones.


I really like the gator one, thanks for sharing [emoji2] [emoji14]


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2015)

I still don't get the go home turtle you're drunk one


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2015)

just a friendly reminder the rules of the forum still apply here thank you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## mike taylor (Sep 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I still don't get the go home turtle you're drunk one


Turtle is picking a fight with a alligator . No way he would win that fight .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 150754


Never!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2015)

THIS IS A GOOD THREAD! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 150754


I don't get it. Are you going to eat them?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 3, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I don't get it. Are you going to eat them?


NO but with some rice they would look like a meal !


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

